# [xorg-server blocks] nvidia after emerge world [RESOLU]

## pathfinder

salut a tous,

je me heurte a un truc que je ne comprends pas:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies -
> 
> !!! Packages for the following atoms are either all
> 
> !!! masked or don't exist:
> ...

 

yanc je sais pas ou il est... mais le probleme est le suivant:

j ai deja unmerge nvidia-glx et tente d unmerger xorg-server: dailleurs voila:

 *Quote:*   

> milkyway pixulin_win # eix nvidia-glx
> 
> * media-video/nvidia-glx 
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0.6111-r3 1.0.6629-r7 1.0.7167-r3 1.0.7174-r5 1.0.7667-r1 1.0.7676-r3 1.0.8174-r2 1.0.8178-r1 1.0.8756
> ...

 

j ai bien tente un unmegre xorg server pour accepter dans package.keywords et package.unmask le nouveau 1.1, mais apres il bloque encore, si je dis de l unmerger, il me dit qu il n est pas installe,... je pige pas! ca doit etre idiot, mais je suis IDIOT!   :s

pour le moment je reinstall xorg-server 1.1.0-r1 ...

edit: je pige pas les versions: pourquoi eix me dit que nvidia c est 8756 et que world tente la 8762...

edit2: update-eix et les versions correspondent. mea maxima culpa. mais mon probleme n est pas encore regle...   :Sad: 

vous pourriez m aider?

voila, apres update-eix et emerge xorg-server:

 *Quote:*   

> # eix xorg-server
> 
> * x11-base/xorg-server 
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0.2-r6 1.1.0-r1
> ...

 

je comprends pas pourquoi il me dit ceci: est ce que les versions superieures a xorg-server-1.0.99 sont en conflit avec nvidia-glx?

il faut downgrader?

j enleve des packege.keywords et unmask le xorg-server et je downgrade?

ou de desinstalle (ca ca marchait pas) xorg-server?

c est lourd!

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Le driver nvidia n'est pas compatible avec xorg 7.1.

Donc soit tu attends une nouvelle release de nvidia en restant avec xorg 7.0, et en attendant, tu masques ce qu'il faut, soit tu passes à xorg 7.1, et tu n'utilises pas les drivers. Fais une recherche sur le forum, çà a déjà été expliqué  :Wink: 

----------

## yesi

j'avais enlevé "nvidia" de VIDEO_CARDS dans /etc/make.conf...

ça avait marché pour moi.

----------

## pathfinder

bein moi y a pas moyen.

je sais plus quoi faire CA  M AGACE BOR^*`Ñ*^Ñ*^Ñ* D E ^C ^PL^POF"¿

j ai essaye d unmaske, a CHAQUE fois il y a un pepin, a chaque fois

et e peux pas poster parce que je suis en mode texte

il y a toujours un truc qui bloque

et maintenant au PC du labo c est pareil avec ATI.  je peux plus bosser. j en ai ral le CS¿C

putsdi ca pourrait pas etre simple?

si 7.1 merde bein qu ils le disent avant d installer TOUTES LES DEPENDANCES et y en a un paquet! franchement je trouve ca d une negligeance hallucinante.

j ai fait l effort de passer a xorg7 pour ne pas avoir a migrer, et en fait ce sont que des merdes. maintenant a cause de l ABI, apres a cause de je sais pas quoi...

maintenant j arrive pas a downgrader et si je mets RENDERACCEL FALSE cj ai une resolution pourrie avec un fluxbox qui marche pas du tout (le menu repond pas, il connait pas le terminal alors je peux rien faire avecc et il lance meme pas firefox)

yesi, ca marche pas chez moi.

je sais meme pas quoi mettre comme trucs dans package.mask (j en ai mis plusieurs)

 *Quote:*   

> # xorg 7.1 stuff that needs masking until
> 
> # NVidia releases a compatible driver
> 
> >=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1
> ...

 

et ca ca marche pas evdev me donne des problemes avec une version que je n ai meme pas d installee.

je sais plus quoi dire, j ai pas acces a mon ecran, je peux pas faire des copier coller, c est tres lourd. meme pas acces a internet...

----------

## titoucha

Je pense que ce qui te bloque maintenant c'est la librairie mesa, il faut aussi la masqué! et il faut masquer les ebuild que tu as mis dans les deux variable INPUT_DEVICES et VIDEO_CARDS que tu as du définir dans make.conf si tu ne l'as pas fait le système installe toutes les dépendances de xorg et il faut tout masqué.   :Confused: 

Je te mets quand même tous les ebuilds qu'il faut masquer.

 *Quote:*   

> >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99
> 
> >=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1
> 
> >=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1
> ...

 

Perts pas courage et bonne chance.

----------

## pathfinder

salut

merci titoucha

j ai tente avec le pc du labo, il a une ati.

j ai mis dans package.mask ce que tu as ecrit.

puis emerge -tv xorg-server et xorg-x11   avait l air 

(via sftp en mode texte ca pouvait se faire)

ca ne marche toujours pas.

ABI version is newer than... je ne peux pas copier le message d erreur, c est lourd. je suis en mode texte.

j ai bel et bien enleve le fglrx des VIDEO CARDS et il se plaint de keyboard et mouse maintenant.

j ai tente d enlever les options de keyboard et de mouse, mais rien a faire. 

en outre, en laissant fglrx il me dit qu il manque une reference au dispositif.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

comment je fais pour copier sur un fichier la sortie des erreurs du startx? vous avez une idee?

comme ca je suis plus precis. attention: je suis en mode 3 et je n ai  pas la souris d habilitee...

merci de votre aide.

----------

## geekounet

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> comment je fais pour copier sur un fichier la sortie des erreurs du startx? vous avez une idee?
> 
> comme ca je suis plus precis. attention: je suis en mode 3 et je n ai  pas la souris d habilitee...

 

```
startx &> log.txt
```

Au passage, mode 3 ça veut rien dire sous gentoo. X ou pas, on est toujours en mode 3.

----------

## pathfinder

salut a tous 

je poste depuis lynx... no comment

pardon pour les fautes de frappe donc 

bien voila le message:

[quote]module ABI minor version (6) is newer than the server's version (5)

(EE)Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE)failed to load module "kbd" (tout areil)

(WW)fglrx:No matching device Sectin for instance (BusID:PCI.4.0.1) found

(EE) NO input driver matching'mouse'

no input driver matching`kbd'

No core keyboard

et Fatal Server error.... blablabla

[\quote]

le make.conf est celi que je vous ai donne dans le post precedent.

le package.mask est exactement celui que m a suggere titoucha (excuse si je me plante dans ton pseudo, c est de memoire)

si vous avez besoin d autre chose, demandez.

le xorg mais ca pour le joindre ca sera rigolo... car je sais pas comment le copier... hum

merci de m aider.

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> module ABI minor version (6) is newer than the server's version (5)
> 
> (EE)Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
> 
> (EE)failed to load module "kbd" (tout areil)

 

Mmmh on dirait bien que c'est la grosse soupe !  :Sad: 

Pour procéder dans l'ordre, pourrais-tu donner les versions réellement installées en exécutant la commande :

```
emerge -p xorg-server xorg-x11 xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-evdev

```

Avec les packages masqués comme titoucha l'a indiqué, tu devrais avoir l'output suivant :

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies          ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5
```

----------

## pathfinder

desole pour cette absence, j etais parti et non joignable, et de toutes facons je me suis dit que ca donnerait un peu plus de temps aux drivers d etre accessibles...

j en ai proftie pour faire le menage un peu dans la machine avec les fichiers.

voila en bref les details:

xorg-server installe est le 1-0-2-r7

xorg-x11 7.0-r1

ati-drivers 8.27.10-r1  (les derniers je dirais)

je sis en train d effectuer un emerge -tuvDN world

gnome 2.14.2 etait passe en stable, je l ai enleve de mon package.keywords...

pour en revenir a mon histoire, le fichier make.conf contient la ligne 

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev fglrx"

je ne savais as si laisser ou pas fglrx

autre chose: il y avait effectivement un pepin au niveau des xf86 mouse, keyboard, et evdev.

je ne sais pas s ils seront geres correctement directement apres la fin de mon emerge -auvDN world en cours, je le verifierai, mais en tout cas, sur une autre console, en check, ca me donne:

emerge -pv xf86 mouse      

ebuild UD mouse 1.0.4 [1.1.1 installe]

ebuild UD keyboard 1.0.1.3 [1.1.0 installe]

ebuild UD evdev 1.0.0.5 [1.1.2-r1 installe]     

ce qui veut dire que les trucs sont apparemment correctement masques et qu il va downgrader ces versions.

je vous tiens au courant.

cependant, une question:

les drivers ati 8.27.10-r1 sont -ils ok pour xorg 7.1 et sinon, fonctionneront ils avec les versions downgradees de mouse, keyboard, et evdev?

Merci encore a tous

EDIT: j ai 2 PCs. l un avec ATI, l autre nvidia, et le probleme est commun aux deux. desole si j ai commence le topic avec nvidia, mais en voyant que ATI avait une nouvelle release, je me suis dit qu il fallait tenter. le probleme j espere sera similairememnt resolu avec mon PC avec nvidia dans un futru que j espere TRES proche. pour le moment, dans ce derniuer topic, j ai nettoye le PC avec une carte ATI, ce qui sera fait aussi sur celui avec nvidia.  :Smile: 

----------

## pathfinder

sniff...

on  m a oublie...

bon apparemment nvidia a pas encore lache les drivers, c est bien ca?

je passe sous nv comme driver avec xorg 7.1 et je mets false a renderaccel...

mais la qualite est franchement degueulasse, et SURTOUT, le terminal ne marche pas.

mouais, je sais pas pourquoi, mais il marcehe pas.

une idee du pourquoi?

merci encore!

----------

## Scullder

Si, les derniers driver nvidia sont compatibles avec xorg 7.1, mais nvidia-drivers bloque toujours xorg 7.1 (en attente de test je crois).

J'ai modifié l'ebuild de xorg, dans la variable RDepend, j'ai viré le ! devant nvidia-drivers, un coup de "ebuild xorgblabla.ebuild digest" et j'ai pu ensuite mettre à jour vers xorg 7.1 (ok, c'est goret mais ça fonctionne).

----------

## PabOu

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  mais nvidia-drivers bloque toujours xorg 7.1 (en attente de test je crois).

 

Pas en ~x86, cela fait déjà deux ou trois jours.

----------

## pathfinder

ok c est cooool

maintenant il ne veut pas installer nvidia-settings... j avais une 1.0.6629 (si je me souviens bien)

et il tentait d installer une version stable, qui plantait a l installation 1.0.20051122

dans package.keywords pour installer la 1.0.20060516-r1 (si j ai pas faux dans la date)

mais ca plante toujours.

le message d erreur est le suivant.

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge nvidia-settings
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20060516-r1 to /
> ...

 

je vais tenter voir si ca ne marche pas de toutes facons,... mais j aimerais regler ce truc car un emerge world maintenant ne passe pas...

merci encore a vous, PaBou en particulier!

EDIT: ca passe, j ai de nouveaqu une tres bonne resolution, pourtant sans besoin de nvidia-settings.

mais emerge world ne passe pas et j ai encore 150 Mo a actualiser....   :Sad: 

donc je voulais savoir s il y avait une solution, ou alors l enlever/ ne pas l utiliser... 

merci encore!

ENFIN linux de nouveau! (j etais desespere de ma pauvre resolution)

----------

## PabOu

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> merci encore a vous, PaBou en particulier!

 

Euh, faudra m'expliquer pourquoi ;-)[/quote]

----------

